# ماذا نستطيع ان نخلق نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2008)

اننا مسيحيين وعلى صورة الله مخلوقين، وبما أننا مخلوقين علي صورته نستطيع أن نماثله في الخلق، فماذا نستطيع أن نخلق ... اقرأ معي 
1-  أننا نخلق جوا من النمو الروحي من خلال الحب والثقة التي نتقاسمها مع الآخرين 
2- إننا نخلق جوا من الانتماء عندما نشرك الآخرين في اتخاذ القرارات الهامة
3- إننا نخلق جوا من تحمل المسئولية عندما نثق في الآخرين
4- إننا نخلق جوا من التعاطف عندما نتصرف بلطف وكياسة 
إننا نخلق جوا من التقوى والواقعية الروحية بالتأمل المستمر في كلمة الله وبممارسة العبادة الشخصية للرب 

6- إننا نخلق جوا من الايمان ووضوح الرؤية بأن نبصر احتياجات الاخرين ونميز اجابات الله على هذه الاحتياجات 

7- إننا نخلق جوا من السخاء بأن نعطي للآخرين 

8-إننا نخلق جوا من البر بأن نعترف بكمال قدرة الله في كل المواقف 

9- إننا نخلق جوا من التقدير للناس والاحساس بقيمتهم عندما نقضي وقتا في الاصغاء اليهم 

10 - إننا نخلق جوا من الرضى عندما نشجع ونعضد الآخرين 
اننا نخلق جوا من التعزية عندما نعتني بالمتألمين د

12- إننا نخلق جوا من التعاون عندما تكون لدينا الرغبة الصادقة في إشراك الآخرين في الخدمة ونصلي من أجلهم لكي تكون خدمتهم أعظم من خدمتنا نحن 


13 - إننا نخلق جوا من الفرح والسلام عندما نعبر عن شكرنا للرب وعرفاننا بجميله في جميع المواقف 

14 - إننا نخلق جوا من الامان عندما نتكلم عن مزايا الآخرين وعن طاقتهم الكامنة 

15- إننا نخلق جوا من الطاعة لله عندما نحترم مقاييسه أكثر من مقاييس الناس 

16- إننا نخلق جوا من الإخلاص عندما نمتنع تماما عن انتقاد الآخرين 

17 - إننا نخلق جوا من الإيمان عندما نخبر بعظائم الله 


 : 
18 - إننا نخلق جوا من الصدق عندما نقر بضعفاتنا أمام الآخرين ونطلب مسامحتهم لنا على ما ارتكبناه من أخطاء 

فهل نفعل هكذا ؟ 

" عن كتاب قلب الله الأبوي " للكاتب فلويد ماكلانج

 شكرررر خاص للاستاذ العزيز استفانوس ربنا يبارك فى خدمته .


----------



## استفانوس (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا نستطيع ان نخلق نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

اشكرك اختي العزيزة
وربنا يبارك حياتك في المحبوب يسوع


----------



## adel baket (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا نستطيع ان نخلق نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

_الله دونا على موضوعك الرائع_
_الرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​


----------



## twety (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا نستطيع ان نخلق نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

جميل بجد يادونا
موضوع رااااااااائع 
متبخليش علينا بالمواضيع الجميله دى تانى
منتظرين المزيييييييييد


----------



## vetaa (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا نستطيع ان نخلق نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

اية الكلمات دى بس
شكل الكتاب تحفة
واقتباسك منة اجمل

ابقى ادينى الكتاب اسبوع ولا حاجة
بجد حلو خالص
ربنا يعوضك يا جمليتنا


----------



## Meriamty (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا نستطيع ان نخلق نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



موضوع راائع جداااا يا دونا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## red_pansy (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا نستطيع ان نخلق نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


_*المواضيع الحلوة دى من ورايا يعنى ههههههههههههههههههههههه :a82:*_

_*جميل يادونا بجد وبعد ما تدى الكتاب لفيتا كام يوم ابعتهولى برضة .. وخلى بالك اوعى تنسى عشان اللى اولة شرط اخرة كهربا هههههههههههههههههه :t33:*_

_*ربنا يباركك ياقمراية ويعوض تعب محبتك :yaka:*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا نستطيع ان نخلق نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



استفانوس قال:


> اشكرك اختي العزيزة
> وربنا يبارك حياتك في المحبوب يسوع



 اشكرك ياا استاااذى وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك :94:


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماذا نستطيع ان نخلق نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



adel baket قال:


> _الله دونا على موضوعك الرائع_
> _الرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​



ميررررسى يا عادل وربنا يباركك .


----------



## mina1 (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماذا نستطيع ان نخلق نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## meraa (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماذا نستطيع ان نخلق نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

بجد موضوع جميل بس ياريت تبقى تكبرى الخط شويه 
ربنا يباركك ياجميل​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماذا نستطيع ان نخلق نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



twety قال:


> جميل بجد يادونا
> موضوع رااااااااائع
> متبخليش علينا بالمواضيع الجميله دى تانى
> منتظرين المزيييييييييد



ميررررسى يا توته على تعليقك الجميييل وربنا يباركك ياا قمرررى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماذا نستطيع ان نخلق نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



vetaa قال:


> اية الكلمات دى بس
> شكل الكتاب تحفة
> واقتباسك منة اجمل
> 
> ...



حبيبة قلبى نورتى الدنيا كلها ........ميرررسى يا قمرررى وربنا يخليكى لياا .


----------



## K A T Y (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماذا نستطيع ان نخلق نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

_*موضوع جميل قوي يا دونا*_​ 
_*تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتي *_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماذا نستطيع ان نخلق نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع راائع جداااا يا دونا
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك
> ...



ميررررسى يا ميريام على مرورك وربنا يباركك يا قمرررر .


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماذا نستطيع ان نخلق نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



red_pansy قال:


> _*المواضيع الحلوة دى من ورايا يعنى ههههههههههههههههههههههه :a82:*_
> 
> _*جميل يادونا بجد وبعد ما تدى الكتاب لفيتا كام يوم ابعتهولى برضة .. وخلى بالك اوعى تنسى عشان اللى اولة شرط اخرة كهربا هههههههههههههههههه :t33:*_
> 
> _*ربنا يباركك ياقمراية ويعوض تعب محبتك :yaka:*_



ده انتوا داخلين على طمع بقى هههههههههه
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على التعليق وربنا معاكى ياااا قمممر .


----------



## sameh7610 (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماذا نستطيع ان نخلق نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل وجامد يا دونا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## وليم تل (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماذا نستطيع ان نخلق نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا دونا
على الطرح الاكثر من رائع
مودتى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماذا نستطيع ان نخلق نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



mina1 قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميرررسى يا ميناا  على التعليق وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماذا نستطيع ان نخلق نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



meraa قال:


> بجد موضوع جميل بس ياريت تبقى تكبرى الخط شويه
> ربنا يباركك ياجميل​



انت تؤمر يا قمرررر هههههههه....ميرررسى يا ميرا وربنا معاكى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماذا نستطيع ان نخلق نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



K A T Y قال:


> _*موضوع جميل قوي يا دونا*_​
> _*تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتي *_​
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​



ميررررسى يا كاتى على تعليقك الرائع وربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماذا نستطيع ان نخلق نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



sameh7610 قال:


> موضوع جميل وجامد يا دونا
> 
> ربنا يعوضك



ميرررسى يا سامح   وكل سنه وانت طيب .


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا نستطيع ان نخلق نحن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا دونا
> على الطرح الاكثر من رائع
> مودتى​



ميرررسى يا وليم على ذوقك وربنا يباركك .


----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2008)

يروا اعمالكم الصالحه فيمجدوا اباكم الذى فى السموات

شكراا للموضوع الجميل جداا

الرب يبارككم


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أغسطس 2008)

> النهيسى قال:
> 
> 
> > يروا اعمالكم الصالحه فيمجدوا اباكم الذى فى السموات
> ...


*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------

